# Away



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Guys, I will be away for probably up to two weeks. I have posted this on both of my websites and ask that you hold off on phone calls and email until after that time.

When I return, I will pull the message off the websites.

A little over five years ago, I had what could be considered a serious medical condition. This condition has reoccured and now I must be tested and possibly treated again.

I must say THANK YOU to those who have expressed their enjoyment over the latest Polar Lights kit! I hope to be back soon to help out and answer questions on building, and painting.

Dave, if you would be so kind as to check into that issue with Lynn, I will be eternally grateful!

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

We'll say a prayer for ya Mr. Thomas. Be careful and hurry back ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Hope all is well and you have a speedy recovery. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery, Thomas. You'll be in our thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Best wishes, Good luck, and get well soon!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Wish you the best for a full recovery and hopefully they can prevent the illness from recurring again Thomas,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Get well soon Thomas!!!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Dear Thomas, from the otherside of the sphere, my sincerest best wishes for your health and prognosis - you have given so much to all of us here. Needless to say, you will be in our thoughts whilst your away. Fox!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Sorry to hear your sick, and I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this.

Best wishes to you, Thomas.

Get well!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My prayers are with you Thomas. 

I lost half of my foot last Friday to Diabetes, so I know your fears. 

BE WELL.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

All the best Thomas. We are all pulling for you.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Get well soon! You are an invaluable resource to the modeling community.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Get well soon!

We all have a lot more tedious, annoying questions to ask you!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Be well*

I add my wishes to the chorus. Take care of yourself.Hope that all goes well


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Take care, Tom. Keep in touch!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

My prayers are with you Thomas.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Best wishes Thomas. Get well soon!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck Tom. God bless.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Get well soon, Thom...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Good luck Thomas.

Hope its not too serious.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Tom, I can't believe your selfish nature. Putting supporting your masterpiece behind your own personal health. What kind of artist are you? For SHAME!


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Ma yit be a false alarm!
All the best!


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

Good Luck Thomas!!! Get back as soon as you can!

Craig


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Life sure can run hot and cold. I hear ya.

Let's hope it's a false alarm. Power to you.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Hope to see you back soon. Take care and get well soon.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I echo what everyone else has said (well, not _him_, but everyone else)


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Get well soon Thomas! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

We're with you in spirit! Hope everything works out okay!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hoping All goes well Thomas.

I guess I will have to keep these ruffians in line all by myself for a while lol. 

It seems these guys are always getting out of hand around here. 

Get well soon, will chat with ya later


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thomas, get well soon ... we need you mastering new kits for us! 

In all seriousness...best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are ill, Thomas. Hope you get better soon. Take care.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Best of luck to you. Take the time you need, and take care.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I will be praying for you! Get well soon!


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

God's speed.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Take care of yourself. We would seriously be lost without you around here.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

All the best Thomas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

My best to you, Thomas. My best wishes for speedy healing.

ALL you guys deserve some time off after this wonder... (Though, of course, NOT, preferably, in this way...)

Get better so we can bury you with pictures of an armada of Refits under construction when you return... :tongue: :wave:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, what they all said.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Ditto justinleighty. 

I feel like I've been hit in the chest. Godspeed Sir Thomas.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I'll join the chorus.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you are ill. I hope you recuperate quickly and fully.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

All the best.

Rob


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hope all goes well for you. Best of luck.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Thomas!
Get your hull out of Spacedock soon! :thumbsup: 


Good Luck!


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Best*

Best wishes to you Thomas.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Never mind the Refit (Although I love it and have 2).....Get well soon.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Thomas,

Take time and get well, All my prayers are with you


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Guys,

Thank you all for the encouragement and prayers! I have just returned home after getting my ass seriously kicked. Nineteen external punctures and incisions, and dozens of internal saw, cuts and grafts later, I am in need of about two weeks physical theropy. Unfortunately this does not include sitting in front of the computer checking message boards and e-mail.

As I make progress I will check things from time to time and I sincerly thank those who have withheld any questions that have had for the past two weeks. I do ask that you guys please allow me thru the end of May to recoup. Please let others know who have a need to contact me about this also. Later I will arrange to make sure the phone line is open and that I am conscious enough to take calls, and as I said, email will be checked and answered in the coming weeks.

I've worked a couple of orders since I got back and will be working more when I can. I apologize to those who have waiting the past month and for those who will wait more in the coming week.

I gotta go, thanks for reading!
Thomas Sasser


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Rest up.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Take yer time ya old fart. Things can wait, health can't.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thomas, Hang in there!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hope all that hacking did the trick!

Hope your prognosis is clear and smooth sailing after all that! 
And all that is needed is rest and healing?

Rest well and get well soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

It sounds like they worked you over good! Get well soon. I hope you can make it to Wonderfest.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thom,

Your description of the procedure sounds a little bit like a model project!
Seriously, here's hoping your "decals and last coat are smooth and perfect".

V.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm glad to hear that you're still with us! Do whatever you've gotta do to heal up, your health is the _most important thing!_


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

Thom S. said:


> Nineteen external punctures and incisions, and dozens of internal saw, cuts and grafts later, I am in need of about two weeks physical theropy.


Don't forget the *MENTAL* therapy too.

We all know you need it! *poke* *poke* :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

Glad to hear from you! Get well soon, Thomas!

-James


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am glad you are well Thomas!


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Rest and recharge! Get well soon!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Take care,Thomas. Don't hurry. Get back into it when you are ready. Thanks for the update.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope you have a speedy and full recovery!


----------

